# North East Brazil



## DrAce (May 28, 2007)

Ok, 

So I'm heading off, with my partner, to Natal, and the surrounding area of Brazil in July.  I've been a couple of times, but haven't ever been on a concerted effort to spot bugs, except for the impressive array of ant species I come accross.

So, does anyone here have any literature/ideas/experience with that area?  I'll also be going to 'Pipa' which is a spectacular area, and quite 'nature-reserve-ish'.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gigas (May 28, 2007)

Take a UV torch For scorps!


----------



## DrAce (May 28, 2007)

Will do!  As mentioned, I've not really done it before, so that's the perfect kinda comment.

Where does one get a UV torch?


----------



## ShadowBlade (May 28, 2007)

I've been down to Peru and Ecuador. And I'll tell you, two of the best things is, go at night. That's when everything is out. Don't spend all day looking for holes and getting all disapointed, go out at night.

And most importantly, get to be friends with English speaking natives. I made a couple really good friends, and they got really excited when they found out I wanted to see tarantulas and scorpions. They'd take me at night to the coolest places, show me arboreal sp. nests, and everything. They were just pleased as punch to show off all the bugs. 

-Sean


----------



## DrAce (May 28, 2007)

My partner is a native of the area, but doesn't get anywhere as excited about creepy crawlies as I do.

When I was last there I did some pretty neat experiments on the ants.  Capture/recovery... that kinda thing.  They have some very impressive species of ant there.  Leafcutter ants are my personal favorite.


----------



## KarangaKan (Jun 5, 2007)

Are you coming to Natal?! When are you coming here? Dont forget to tell me and set a few trips!
I will show you why people say here is the paradise blessed by the sun!
(and inverts paradise to..)


----------



## KarangaKan (Jun 5, 2007)

DrAce said:


> Where does one get a UV torch?


E-bay!! :worship: 
You wont find it in Brazil, I can tell you that... :wall:
get one before came here.


----------



## Matt K (Jun 5, 2007)

Go to Ebay.com
In the search field type in: Ultraviolet Flashlight

I bought one with the 51 UV LED's and it rocks!  Other verisons are available.

Just another 2 cents from me.


----------



## DrAce (Jun 6, 2007)

KarangaKan said:


> Are you coming to Natal?! When are you coming here? Dont forget to tell me and set a few trips!
> I will show you why people say here is the paradise blessed by the sun!
> (and inverts paradise to..)


Hi KarangaKan,

My partner is from Natal (actually Macau, but spent most of his life in Natal) so we will certainly be heading there for most of the 3 weeks I'm in Brazil.  We're also planning to get to Pipa as well (I LOOOOVEE Pipa!).

We're there pretty much all of July.

Cheers!


----------



## KarangaKan (Jun 7, 2007)

DrAce said:


> We're also planning to get to Pipa as well (I LOOOOVEE Pipa!)


  :worship:  pipa rules!

Dont forget to send me an e-mail!
I know a few places to make some trips!  
If your friend from Macau enjoy this kind of stuff, he'll enjoy it!


----------

